# Post pictures of your girlfriend or boyfriend



## AlanJohn (Sep 9, 2011)

So I will start by posting my girlfriend.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 9, 2011)

_YOU ARE MY GIRLFRIEND._


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 9, 2011)

Gundam Eclipse said:
			
		

> _YOU ARE MY GIRLFRIEND._


Post a picture of me and I will believe you.


----------



## Cuelhu (Sep 9, 2011)

isn't she beautiful? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Her beard is so fluffy!


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 9, 2011)

Alan John said:
			
		

> Gundam Eclipse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








What?

Did i forget the term

_*INTERNET?!*_


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 9, 2011)

Gundam Eclipse said:
			
		

> Alan John said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pedo


----------



## Paarish (Sep 9, 2011)

(btw that's PurpleEyesOfDeath)


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Narayan (Sep 9, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 9, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Paarish (Sep 9, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Spoiler


you WISH that was your girlfriend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(i love her as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 9, 2011)

Spoiler



[title:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 9, 2011)

SinHarvest24 said:
			
		

> Spoiler


SAVE THE CHEERLEADER, SAVE THE WORLD!!!


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 9, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> SinHarvest24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saved her alright! heheheh


----------



## prowler (Sep 9, 2011)

Spoiler: ????


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 9, 2011)

Spoiler






















She's always ready to go...and look at that body! Fits me perfectly!


----------



## Ace (Sep 9, 2011)

Spoiler





















Come on, Tempers: need I say ANY more? And yeah, all three are mine.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Sep 9, 2011)

There she is.

I'm in lesbians with her.


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 9, 2011)

Are you like the manly or girly lesbian?

But, on-topic:


Spoiler


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## ShakeBunny (Sep 9, 2011)

Alan John said:
			
		

> Are you like the manly or girly lesbian?
> 
> But, on-topic:
> 
> ...



More girly than not.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 9, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

>


Lesbians i see....




Spoiler



*in triumph's voice* i joke i joke............you 2 look good together..........Assuming that's actually you and your girly.


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 9, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^ This post pretty much wins the bucket full of win.


----------



## DrOctapu (Sep 9, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Spoiler: ????


Blue Exorcist is awesome.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 9, 2011)

SinHarvest: Actually it's not. Just taking the opportunity to flip off AJ.
(and show off one of my beautiful friends)


----------



## Ace (Sep 9, 2011)

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003D--><span style="color:#C8003D"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80034--><span style="color:#C80034"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002B--><span style="color:#C8002B"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80022--><span style="color:#C80022"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70019--><span style="color:#C70019"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000F--><span style="color:#C8000F"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70005--><span style="color:#C70005"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80400--><span style="color:#C80400"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80E00--><span style="color:#C80E00"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81800--><span style="color:#C81800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82100--><span style="color:#C82100"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82900--><span style="color:#C82900"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83200--><span style="color:#C83200"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73A00--><span style="color:#C73A00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84200--><span style="color:#C84200"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84900--><span style="color:#C84900"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85100--><span style="color:#C85100"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85800--><span style="color:#C85800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86000--><span style="color:#C86000"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86700--><span style="color:#C86700"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86F00--><span style="color:#C86F00"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87600--><span style="color:#C87600"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87E00--><span style="color:#C87E00"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88500--><span style="color:#C88500"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88D00--><span style="color:#C88D00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89500--><span style="color:#C89500"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89E00--><span style="color:#C89E00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A600--><span style="color:#C8A600"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AF00--><span style="color:#C8AF00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B900--><span style="color:#C8B900"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C300--><span style="color:#C8C300"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C2C800--><span style="color:#C2C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B8C800--><span style="color:#B8C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AEC700--><span style="color:#AEC700"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A5C800--><span style="color:#A5C800"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9CC700--><span style="color:#9CC700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#93C800--><span style="color:#93C800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8AC800--><span style="color:#8AC800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#81C800--><span style="color:#81C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#78C800--><span style="color:#78C800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#70C800--><span style="color:#70C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#67C800--><span style="color:#67C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5EC800--><span style="color:#5EC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#55C800--><span style="color:#55C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4CC700--><span style="color:#4CC700"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#43C800--><span style="color:#43C800"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3AC700--><span style="color:#3AC700"><!--/coloro-->-<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30C800--><span style="color:#30C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#26C800--><span style="color:#26C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1CC800--><span style="color:#1CC800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#11C800--><span style="color:#11C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#05C800--><span style="color:#05C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C806--><span style="color:#00C806"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C812--><span style="color:#00C812"><!--/coloro-->x<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81C--><span style="color:#00C81C"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C827--><span style="color:#00C827"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C831--><span style="color:#00C831"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83B--><span style="color:#00C83B"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C74D--><span style="color:#00C74D"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C856--><span style="color:#00C856"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C75F--><span style="color:#00C75F"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C768--><span style="color:#00C768"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C770--><span style="color:#00C770"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C879--><span style="color:#00C879"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C882--><span style="color:#00C882"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88B--><span style="color:#00C88B"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C893--><span style="color:#00C893"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89C--><span style="color:#00C89C"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A6--><span style="color:#00C8A6"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AF--><span style="color:#00C8AF"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B9--><span style="color:#00C8B9"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C3--><span style="color:#00C8C3"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C2C8--><span style="color:#00C2C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B8C8--><span style="color:#00B8C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AFC7--><span style="color:#00AFC7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A6C8--><span style="color:#00A6C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009DC7--><span style="color:#009DC7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0095C7--><span style="color:#0095C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008DC8--><span style="color:#008DC8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0085C8--><span style="color:#0085C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007DC7--><span style="color:#007DC7"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0076C8--><span style="color:#0076C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006EC8--><span style="color:#006EC8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0067C8--><span style="color:#0067C8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005FC8--><span style="color:#005FC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0058C8--><span style="color:#0058C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0050C8--><span style="color:#0050C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0049C8--><span style="color:#0049C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0041C8--><span style="color:#0041C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0039C8--><span style="color:#0039C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0031C8--><span style="color:#0031C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0029C8--><span style="color:#0029C8"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0020C8--><span style="color:#0020C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0017C8--><span style="color:#0017C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000EC8--><span style="color:#000EC8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0004C8--><span style="color:#0004C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0600C7--><span style="color:#0600C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1000C8--><span style="color:#1000C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1900C8--><span style="color:#1900C8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2300C7--><span style="color:#2300C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2C00C8--><span style="color:#2C00C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3500C8--><span style="color:#3500C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3E00C8--><span style="color:#3E00C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4700C8--><span style="color:#4700C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4F00C8--><span style="color:#4F00C8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5800C8--><span style="color:#5800C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6100C8--><span style="color:#6100C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6900C7--><span style="color:#6900C7"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7200C8--><span style="color:#7200C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7B00C8--><span style="color:#7B00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8400C8--><span style="color:#8400C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8E00C8--><span style="color:#8E00C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9800C8--><span style="color:#9800C8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A200C8--><span style="color:#A200C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AC00C8--><span style="color:#AC00C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B700C8--><span style="color:#B700C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->



Spoiler



<img src="http://www.deviantart.com/download/119244850/PKMN_Gijinka__Rapidash_by_Zilleniose.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Westside (Sep 9, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 9, 2011)

Westside said:
			
		

> Spoiler


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 9, 2011)

Westside: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now it just needs some sparkly lipstick.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 9, 2011)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> You're paying off Warcueid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking totally badass with that bandana, Vulpes.


----------



## Xuphor (Sep 10, 2011)

Yet another thread that completely negates the fact females post on these forums. Come on, I'm not a lesbian.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 10, 2011)

Xuphor said:
			
		

> Yet another thread that completely negates the fact females post on these forums. Come on, I'm not a lesbian.


negating what-now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## ShakeBunny (Sep 10, 2011)

Xuphor said:
			
		

> Yet another thread that completely negates the fact females post on these forums. Come on, I'm not a lesbian.



I am.


----------



## Nujui (Sep 10, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EjnfjDHkI8&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 10, 2011)

This one


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 10, 2011)

Raul: Urm...it's a hat. 
Turned around backward like a BAWS!

(And it was taken like five years ago when I still had all my piercings and long hair. Note the eyebrow.)


----------



## iFish (Sep 11, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love you too, honey.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 11, 2011)

*smacks ifish around with a large fishing lure*


----------



## raulpica (Sep 11, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Raul: Urm...it's a hat.
> Turned around backward like a BAWS!
> 
> (And it was taken like five years ago when I still had all my piercings and long hair. Note the eyebrow.)


Blame the small size of the pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, noticed 'em


----------



## machomuu (Sep 11, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## ShakeBunny (Sep 11, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Spoiler



I think we have a winner.


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 12, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## pistone (Sep 12, 2011)

i pity those who have one imaginary girlfriend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thast why i have 3 of them


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 14, 2011)

Spoiler










(Sexy)
...
Old picture; close enough.

(I blew out a few lights following a _teeny_ error fixing the console.)


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 14, 2011)

Spoiler






















 I haz social life


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 14, 2011)

Dang SamAsh, is that your lady?

I'd leave GBAtemp and run to her side too. She's stunning!


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 14, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> Spoiler


Preteen zomg zomg zomg!


----------



## Paarish (Sep 14, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*applause*
We have a winner!


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 14, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> snip.


Life's good i see!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I think you just gave 68% of temper's hope that we all can have a movie-star Gf/Bf.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 14, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Dang SamAsh, is that your lady?
> 
> I'd leave GBAtemp and run to her side too. She's stunning!
> Yep, the topic asked for a GF/BF picture. Since IMO GF = Female Friend, I showed you guys mine.
> ...


68%! That's ALOT!


----------



## Schlupi (Sep 14, 2011)

This is just a clever ploy for you to get fapping material. I shall NOT partake and fall for this crap. 



Spoiler



BUT I will lurk until this topic is locked.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 14, 2011)

I agree with Schlupi that was also the point of the minecraft code thread


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 14, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> BUT I will lurk until this topic is locked.





Spoiler



It's ok; p1ngpong's offline.


----------



## BennyLoves_Chloe (Nov 26, 2011)

My girlfriend Chloe (:​D:/Documents and Settings/Benny/My Documents/thm_php8wEdzO.jpg" />​D:/Documents and Settings/Benny/My Documents/thm_phprMijOl.jpg" />​D:/Documents and Settings/Benny/My Documents/thm_phpMt0uuG.jpg" />​


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 26, 2011)

BennyLoves_Chloe said:


> My girlfriend Chloe (:​D:/Documents and Settings/Benny/My Documents/thm_phpMt0uuG.jpg" />
> /Documents and Settings/Benny/My Documents/thm_phprMijOl.jpg" />
> 
> /Documents and Settings/Benny/My Documents/thm_phpMt0uuG.jpg" />​


D'AWWW

She's so cute!


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 26, 2011)

What the hell did i write to get it removed lol xD


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 26, 2011)

This topic just shows how lonely we are.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 26, 2011)

You know what they say - a gentleman doesn't kiss and tell.

So no, no photos of my La Sexy Queen for ya. I can give you an artist depiction of her though.



Spoiler



[yt]e396mZnp9X8[/yt]


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 26, 2011)

I had a girlfriend, but they're hard to come by.. I mean.. All I ask for is a pale brunette with beautiful eyes and nice... upper torax area. =3




Oh... Women and leather... I can't resist it... *-*


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm glad to hear that you value the non-physical part of a relationship highly, *Skelletonike.* I'm sure you will eventually find the lady of your dreams, I just hope you two will communicate on the same wavelenght. That's harder to come by than a hefty pair of breasts.


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 26, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm glad to hear that you value the non-physical part of a relationship highly, *Skelletonike.* I'm sure you will eventually find the lady of your dreams, I just hope you two will communicate on the same wavelenght. That's harder to come by than a hefty pair of breasts.


I was being ironic.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 26, 2011)

You didn't get the trolo lo part of my post. This is EOF y'know.


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 26, 2011)

Lol, I guess I didn't. >.


----------



## Forstride (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 26, 2011)

I see you take those matters in your own hands. You should be more trusting - people can really help you solve many of life's problems.


----------



## Xuphor (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't have one, and don't want one. My constant coughing due to CF would cause any long-term relations to go down the drain, so I don't even try to get into them.


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 27, 2011)

What is CF?


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 27, 2011)

Did you heard that? Xuphor is free! Alan John! GO!


----------



## Narayan (Nov 27, 2011)

DarkStriker said:


> Did you heard that? Xuphor is free! Alan John! GO!


mother does her son...


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 27, 2011)

My new GF


Spoiler











EDIT: GBAtemps accepts trans, homos, straight, random, trolls, tagzard. So why not incest?


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

DarkStriker said:


> My new GF
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Hey, Narayan-sama is mine! 

Is it not, Narayan-sama?


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 27, 2011)

My 2nd GF (Yes i have 2. Get jelly)


Spoiler









All your tempers are belong to us


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

....


----------



## Xuphor (Nov 27, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> What is CF?


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 27, 2011)

Xuphor said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > What is CF?


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

I think he meant that it wouldn't be long-term because it's hard to be with someone who's ill, I can understand that, but I agree with Skell, there are people who'd be with someone regardless of their ailments.


----------



## Xuphor (Nov 27, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> I think he meant that it wouldn't be long-term because it's hard to be with someone who's ill, I can understand that, but I agree with Skell, there are people who'd be with someone regardless of their ailments.



You uh..... can't get "she" to come out refering to me, can you? This is like the 7th time you've called me "he", and the 7th time I've corrected you. It even says "♀" in my Member Title.

But yea, basically, you're right. I cough literally all the time, non stop, even at nights. It's not the sick part that makes me annoying to be around RL, it's the fact that I cough non stop.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

Xuphor said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > I think he meant that it wouldn't be long-term because it's hard to be with someone who's ill, I can understand that, but I agree with Skell, there are people who'd be with someone regardless of their ailments.
> ...



Oh, you have? Are you sure? I don't remember you correcting me at all. Forgive me, I didn't notice the sign... but alrighty then, She.


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 27, 2011)

It's like Foxi says, being ill might make it harder, but on the bright side, you might find real love more easily instead of platonic and empty love. =O
No matter how sick someone is, or what problems they have, everyone gets a chance at love. =3


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

>or what problem they have

*hopes there is somebody decent who excepts my fetishes*


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 27, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> >or what problem they have
> 
> *hopes there is somebody decent who excepts my fetishes*


Perverts are a completely different thing and most of them will forever be alone. =D

J/k j/k, xP


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

;O;


----------



## Xuphor (Nov 27, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> >or what problem they have
> 
> *hopes there is somebody decent who excepts my fetishes*



If they except your fetishes, that would mean they wouldn't like them. I think you meant accept.
But as for accepting fetishes..... lol, look at me.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> ;O;



Don't keep your piehole open-wide in public - there's perverts out there that are more than ready to make use of your moment of weakness and fill the void you're feeling. Just not exactly with what you're expecting. Crying seems to turn them on, too, so if you're willing to risk it, better train your gag reflex to ignore certain things.


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 27, 2011)

Meh... I have fetishes with leather (cyber punk girls from the 80's and 90's), but that's something I don't mention to girls, so... Keep your fetishes to yourself until you know the person you like well enough, or you might scare them to hell. (whips and handcuffs, can scare some people) =O


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

Xuphor said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > >or what problem they have
> ...


yes, my mistake. But my fetishes are probably more severe than yours. 

EDIT: my fetish is pretty obvious (looking at my ava + sig)




Foxi4 said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > ;O;
> ...


And you would know that...


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

I like watching C.S.I and N.C.I.S - I know my detective stuff and criminal minds well.


----------



## Xuphor (Nov 27, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Xuphor said:
> 
> 
> > s4mid4re said:
> ...



Female Toddlercon?


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

Xuphor said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > Xuphor said:
> ...


Yes, lolicon. 

EDIT: problem is, I kind of have inclinations towards little cuddly girls IRL too. At least still no sexual interest in them, so far.


----------



## Xuphor (Nov 27, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Xuphor said:
> 
> 
> > s4mid4re said:
> ...



Lolicon =/= toddlercon. The avatar and signature look like toddlercon to me.


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 27, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> I like watching C.S.I and N.C.I.S - I know my detective stuff and criminal minds well.


So random, it's funny.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

Xuphor said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > Xuphor said:
> ...


actually, the two are closely related, both originating from Japan and depicting little girls/toddlers in very 'risky' situations. The only difference I'd make would be that toddlercon is worse (having more guro) and that lolicon can be any girl regardless of age, as long as she's depicted as 'little', whereas toddlercon deeply associates with literal toddlers (constrained by age and appearance) being done hard. Lolicon associates with less guro situations and doesn't involve what you'd see in  toddlercon. Lolicon is more on the moe and kawaii rather than guro.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

That's settled then - you need to hook up with a midg... I mean, a "Little Person". Not to be mistaken with a "Little Big Planet Person", the sackpeople look like they'd irritate the gentle areas of the Fun Zone.


----------



## Xuphor (Nov 27, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> actually, the two are closely related, both originating from Japan and depicting little girls/toddlers in very 'risky' situations. The only difference I'd make would be that toddlercon is worse (having more guro) and that lolicon can be any girl regardless of age, as long as she's depicted as 'little', whereas toddlercon deeply associates with literal toddlers (constrained by age and appearance) being done hard. Lolicon associates with less guro situations and doesn't involve what you'd see in  toddlercon. Lolicon is more on the moe and kawaii rather than guro.



Uh, toddlercon just means that the girl involved is too young to have any clue about what is going on. Loli's are at least old enough to have some clue as to what's going on.
The only difference is how old they are. *Toddler*con is..... uh... duh..... toddlers. *Loli*con is "tween" aged or looking, which is what "loli" is technically defined as.

Honestly though, you'd like me. Incase you haven't seen the threads where I mention it yet, I'm a runt. Little under 4 feet, ~65 pounds, no breasts at all, I look like a child directly in the face, not even close to a midget.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

Lolicon and Shotacon is like those porn sites that post underaged girls doing nookie-nookie bang-bang and putting a disclaimer that all their models are 18 or over when they clearly freaking aren't unless they all come from Radioactive Springs where youth is ethernal.

Toddlercon is f*cking babies.

Guro is cutting people and f*cking their insides.

Can't get any clearer than that.


----------



## Xuphor (Nov 27, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> Lolicon and Shotacon is like those porn sites that post underaged girls doing nookie-nookie bang-bang and putting a disclaimer that all their models are 18 or over when they clearly freaking aren't unless they all come from Radioactive Springs where yooth is ethernal.
> 
> Toddlercon is f*cking babies.
> 
> ...



Very accurate..... guro isn't related at all to either lolicon nor toddlercon, unless you intend to cut them open and [censored] their esophagus.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

Xuphor said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > actually, the two are closely related, both originating from Japan and depicting little girls/toddlers in very 'risky' situations. The only difference I'd make would be that toddlercon is worse (having more guro) and that *lolicon can be any girl regardless of age, as long as she's depicted as 'little'*, whereas *toddlercon deeply associates with literal toddlers (constrained by age and appearance)* being done hard. Lolicon associates with less guro situations and doesn't involve what you'd see in  toddlercon. Lolicon is more on the moe and kawaii rather than guro.
> ...


Actually, here's a famous portion from a famous loli manga, depicting a loli and what she'd say, that sparked up the meme POMF=3. "What are we gonna do on a bed" makes it clear that lolicon =/= "Loli's are at least old enough to have some clue as to what's going on." and that is a rather vague difference. And yeah, age does play a role, as stated (in bold). And it's undeniable that toddlercon does have more guro in it than Lolicon, while Lolicon has more moe.

EDIT: you're a loli~ 
EDIT2: stop RP'ing your fursona ;_;


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

I'll... leave you two to it, clearly you have some buisness to attend to... I'll be... away... far, far away... *backs away slowly...*

...
...
...

*...climbs up a nearby tree* This, I cannot miss...


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

please stop snooping on me while I'm busy, Foxi4


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 27, 2011)

Does it really matter at this point?


----------



## Narayan (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> please stop snooping on me while I'm busy, Foxi4



Fine, fine... Have it your way... *gets off the tree...*

...
...
...





*In the dark corners I lurk...*


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 27, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > please stop snooping on me while I'm busy, Foxi4
> ...


I hope you recorded it for TempTube *gets Popcorn ready*


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > please stop snooping on me while I'm busy, Foxi4
> ...


Imma get my papa to get you! 



Spoiler: Mah papa



The guy with the big hands; I'm the loli sticking onto him :3


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

"Who's your Daddy?" gets a new meaning.

Seriously though, I am leaving. 4:30 AM is a bit too late for my taste. Carry on with... whatever it was you where doing.


----------



## Xuphor (Nov 27, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Xuphor said:
> 
> 
> > s4mid4re said:
> ...



I'm not. My fursona is made to look like me RL, if I were a actual furry character.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

Xuphor said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > Xuphor said:
> ...


well then...


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 27, 2011)

How did we get from op to fetishes? 

For the record, loli isn't restricted by age..


----------



## Xuphor (Nov 27, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> *snip*



I googled for a video that replied with simply someone shouting "WHAT THE FUCK?!?!", but entering "what the fuck" on google videos got me some "demonstration" video for the "What the Fuck Anal Toy Machine".......
Wow, the mere fact that came up as one of the top listings shows the pervertion of the internet...


----------



## Narayan (Nov 27, 2011)

that didn't show up on me. must be because i don't use them. or look for things like that.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 27, 2011)

Xuphor said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > *snip*
> ...



The search results are probably catered towards your own personal preferences and browsing habits.


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 27, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > s4mid4re said:
> ...


Isn't that pic from a hentain game? =S


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 27, 2011)

How would you even know/guess that?


----------



## Xuphor (Nov 27, 2011)

Narayan said:


> that didn't show up on me. must be because i don't use them. or look for things like that.



Turn Safe Search off.


----------



## Narayan (Nov 27, 2011)

Xuphor said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > that didn't show up on me. must be because i don't use them. or look for things like that.
> ...


but it is off!! 

searching for "loli" though shows me loli, without clothes. when i search for shota, it includes lolis.


----------



## Xuphor (Nov 27, 2011)

Narayan said:


> Xuphor said:
> 
> 
> > Narayan said:
> ...



Weird....
The thing is.....
I'm not into human porn.... at all, and have never searched for it. It can't be related to other stuff I've searched for.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 27, 2011)

Xuphor said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > Xuphor said:
> ...



A sex machine is not human.


----------



## Xuphor (Nov 27, 2011)

p1ngpong said:


> A sex machine is not human.



All it was was a anal dildo..... I guess they called it a machine to sound better than "dildo".

....You gotta admit, those mining robot in Lanayru's Desert are hot.....


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 27, 2011)

Xuphor said:


> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> > A sex machine is not human.
> ...


Was it one of those that you put in one place and when you turn it on it has a 'tool' moving back and forward? (Saw those things too many times on Saints Row the Third)


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

This is a picture thread - I demand a picture of this peculiar device.


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 27, 2011)

BEARSONA!
What? We're off the topic now!? Ummm....


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

GameWinner said:


> BEARSONA!
> What? We're off the topic now!? Ummm....


*BEARSONA!*​*




*​


*"Thou art I... and I am thou."*​*



*​*"From the Sea of thy soul I come forth. I am Orpheus, Master of Strings!"*​


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 27, 2011)

Spoiler



*snip*


Sowwy GF said no


----------



## mameks (Nov 27, 2011)

But seriously, mai real waifu 
or this pic c:


----------

